# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή σασί βαρέως  τύπου.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Θέλω  να  κατασκευάσω  ενα  σασί ανοικτό σαν  αυτά που  κατασκευάζαμε  τους  πομπούς  τη  δεκαετία  του  '80  αλλά  να  είναι  αρκετά  γερο  για  να  βάλω  έναν  αρκετά  μεγάλο  και  βαρύ  μετασχηματιστή  διαφόρων  τάσεων,  θα  γίνει  προσπάθεια  για  τροφοδοτικό  διαφόρων  τάσεων  υπάρχει  κάποια  βιοτεχνία  που  να  κατασκευάζει  σε  διαστάσεις  που  θέλουμε.

----------


## nick1974

> Θέλω  να  κατασκευάσω  ενα  σασί ανοικτό σαν  αυτά που  κατασκευάζαμε  τους  πομπούς  τη  δεκαετία  του  '80  αλλά  να  είναι  αρκετά  γερο  για  να  βάλω  έναν  αρκετά  μεγάλο  και  βαρύ  μετασχηματιστή  διαφόρων  τάσεων,  θα  γίνει  προσπάθεια  για  τροφοδοτικό  διαφόρων  τάσεων  υπάρχει  κάποια  βιοτεχνία  που  να  κατασκευάζει  σε  διαστάσεις  που  θέλουμε.





οποιοδηποτε μηχανουργειο εχει στρατζα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δηλαδή  μπορεί  να  φτιάξει  σασί  στις  διαστάσεις  που  θα  του  δώσω?

----------


## nick1974

φυσικα, αυτο κανει η στρατζα.

αυτο που θες δεν ειναι καν κουτι, ενα απλο μεταλλικο ΠΙ ειναι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Καπου  είχα  ακούσει  ότι  υπάρχουν  κάποιες  βιοτεχνίες  που  κάνουν  και  τρύπες  στα  σασί  με  CNC.

----------


## nick1974

οτι θες υπαρχει, και υδροκοπη, και plasma, και laser και οτιδηποτε, αρκει να πας σε μια περιοχη με μηχανουργεια. 
Στον Πειραια πχ βρισκεις τα παντα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Καπου  είχα  ακούσει  ότι  υπάρχουν  κάποιες  βιοτεχνίες  που  κάνουν  και  τρύπες  στα  σασί  με  CNC.




 Κανουν  τέτοια δουλειά  για  ένα  κομμάτι  μόνο  και  κατά πόσο  μπορεί να  συμφέρει οικονομικά?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κανουν  τέτοια δουλειά  για  ένα  κομμάτι  μόνο  και  κατά πόσο  μπορεί να  συμφέρει οικονομικά?



Άμα πέσεις σε βιοτεχνία που το παίζουν μεγάλα αφεντικά , πήγαινε σε μικρομάγαζα που φτιάχνουν μπουριά και μικρές σόμπες 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruab-uoouZk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMi5p9b3XFU




> που κάνουν και τρύπες στα σασί με CNC



 ότι τρύπα θες από μένα με τα χεράκια μου

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μπα, τίποτα, θα στο χρεώσουν για διαστημόπλοιο ....

----------


## selectronic

Είπαμε, σε μηχανουργείο να πάει ο φίλος, όχι σε βιοτεχνία/εργοστάσιο/πολυεθνική.
Όπως είπε και ο nick1974 στον Πειραιά υπάρχουν (ακόμα κάποια) μαγαζάκια που έχουν μέσα μόνο μία στράτζα (ή μόνο ένα τόρνο) και για 3 λεπτά δουλειά (γιατί θα πας με το φύλλο στο χέρι) μπορεί και να μην σου πάρουν τίποτα, όπως έχει συμβεί σε εμένα (αν και πριν 10-20 χρόνια lol).

Μιλάμε για κάτι απλό έτσι, όπως είπες σαν τα παλιά σασί ενισχυτών με λυχνίες:
Claspic.jpg

----------


## Gaou

στο μινι μιλλ που εφτιαξα το κουτι απο 2χιλ λαμαρινα ηταν απιστευτα δυνατο. αμα θές να ρωτησω που στραντζαρανε το κουτι αυτο (το παραγγειλα στο αφεντικό και μου το εφερε ετοιμο) ( περιστερι κάπου) και απο ότι θυμαμαι το πλήρωσε κοντα στα 30 μαζι με λαμαρινα και καπάκι.

----------


## nick1974

> Μπα, τίποτα, θα στο χρεώσουν για διαστημόπλοιο ....



Αν τα μηχανουργεια χρεωναν καθε μικροκατασκευη για διαστημοπλοιο τοτε ο Πειραιας θα ηταν το ΧΙΟΥΣΤΟΝ και το Περαμα το ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΝΑΒΕΡΑΛ   :hahahha: 

ειδικα για το συγκεκριμενο που θελει το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην του ζητησουν τιποτα και στη χειροτερη αν εχουν δουλεια να του πουν "περνα το μεσημερι να το παρεις" (οσο και να εχει πεσει η δουλεια χεστηκε το καθε μηχανουργειο να παζαρευει πενταροδεκαρες, εκτος αν το φτιαξει κανας βοηθος και του πουν "δωσε στο παιδι κανα ταληρο/δεκαρικο/καφε" )
ηρεμιστε ρε παιδες, αυτα ειναι πραγματα που φτιαχνονται στα μηχανουργεια ουτε σε βιοτεχνιες ουτε σε βιομηχανιες ουτε σε τιποτα περιεργο...
Οταν υπηρχε ζητηση και τα πουλαγαν ετοιμα στα ηλεκτρονικαδικα που τα παραγγελναν? στη ΝΑΣΑ?







> στο μινι μιλλ που εφτιαξα το κουτι απο 2χιλ λαμαρινα ηταν απιστευτα δυνατο. αμα θές να ρωτησω που στραντζαρανε το κουτι αυτο (το παραγγειλα στο αφεντικό και μου το εφερε ετοιμο) ( περιστερι κάπου) και απο ότι θυμαμαι το πλήρωσε κοντα στα 30 μαζι με λαμαρινα και καπάκι.



πολλα σου πηρανε αλλα ειναι διαφορετικη πιατσα, και μαλλον πηγες ξεμπαρκος χωρις να γνωριζεις το μαγαζι.
Με δικο μου υλικο δε θα με χρεωναν πανω απο ενα δεκαρικακι αν ηθελα και τις τρυπες σε υδροκοπη (αν ηθελα μονο στρατζαρισμα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μου το καναν τζαμπα, αλλα εννωειται μιλαω για μαγαζια που συνεργαζομαι)

----------


## Gaou

> .....



αυτο εγινε απλα όχι σε εμενα. εγώ ειχα πει στον αφεντικό να χρηησιμοποιήσουμε σασι απο ανακυκλωμενα  :Cursing:  που ειχα εδω και μετα να το φτιάξει. μου ειχε ζητήσει διαστάσεις ομως και εγώ δεν υποψιαστηκα . μια μερα εσκασε με το κουτι εδώ και μου ειπε ότι αμα το κάναμε με το δικο μου τρόπο θα ήταν γυφτικο.... :Tongue: !

εγω απο τα παλια εχω σιδεραδες που εχουν εργαλεια τετοια και παραγγελνω απο εκει . τώρα νταξει να σου πώ κατι αμα πηγε χωρις σχεδιο και του τα εκανε τσουρεκια ετσι το θέλω και τα λοιπά καλά τον χρεωσε . του στραντζαρε τρεις λαμαρινες και παιζει και παραπάνω απο 2 χιλ.

----------


## nick1974

> αυτο εγινε απλα όχι σε εμενα. εγώ ειχα πει στον αφεντικό να χρηησιμοποιήσουμε σασι απο ανακυκλωμενα  που ειχα εδω και μετα να το φτιάξει. μου ειχε ζητήσει διαστάσεις ομως και εγώ δεν υποψιαστηκα . μια μερα εσκασε με το κουτι εδώ και μου ειπε ότι αμα το κάναμε με το δικο μου τρόπο θα ήταν γυφτικο....!
> 
> εγω απο τα παλια εχω σιδεραδες που εχουν εργαλεια τετοια και παραγγελνω απο εκει . τώρα νταξει να σου πώ κατι αμα πηγε χωρις σχεδιο και του τα εκανε τσουρεκια ετσι το θέλω και τα λοιπά καλά τον χρεωσε . του στραντζαρε τρεις λαμαρινες και παιζει και παραπάνω απο 2 χιλ.




νταξει, ουτε πολλα ουτε λιγα. Δεν ειναι τραγικο για 2 χιλιοστα αλουμινιο. 
Νομιζα οτι ελεγες για ενα ΠΙ οπως αυτο που θελει ο θεματοθετης

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Θέλω  να  κατασκευάσω  ενα  σασί ανοικτό σαν  αυτά που  κατασκευάζαμε  τους  πομπούς  τη  δεκαετία  του  '80  αλλά  να  είναι  αρκετά  γερο  για  να  βάλω  έναν  αρκετά  μεγάλο  και  βαρύ  μετασχηματιστή  διαφόρων  τάσεων,  θα  γίνει  προσπάθεια  για  τροφοδοτικό  διαφόρων  τάσεων  υπάρχει  κάποια  βιοτεχνία  που  να  κατασκευάζει  σε  διαστάσεις  που  θέλουμε.



Στον Παπαθεου στη Σοφοκλέους 170 είχε τέτοια κουτιά κάπως στενά και ψηλά , νομίζω ότι πρέπει για Μ/Τ με εξαερισμους κλπ. Αν σου φαίνεται ελαφρύ, που δεν είναι, βάλε άλλο ένα λαμαρινακι στον πάτο. Εγώ έχω σιχτιρισει με τα μαστόρια ....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Είπαμε, σε μηχανουργείο να πάει ο φίλος, όχι σε βιοτεχνία/εργοστάσιο/πολυεθνική.
> Όπως είπε και ο nick1974 στον Πειραιά υπάρχουν (ακόμα κάποια) μαγαζάκια που έχουν μέσα μόνο μία στράτζα (ή μόνο ένα τόρνο) και για 3 λεπτά δουλειά (γιατί θα πας με το φύλλο στο χέρι) μπορεί και να μην σου πάρουν τίποτα, όπως έχει συμβεί σε εμένα (αν και πριν 10-20 χρόνια lol).
> 
> Μιλάμε για κάτι απλό έτσι, όπως είπες σαν τα παλιά σασί ενισχυτών με λυχνίες:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77333



  Ναι  κάτι  τέτοιο  θέλω  θα  βάλω  τον  μ/τ  στο  κέντρο  που  είναι  αρκετά  βαρύς  γύρω  στα  4 κιλά  και  απο  κάτω  τα  υλικά  της  ανόρθωσης.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> στο μινι μιλλ που εφτιαξα το κουτι απο 2χιλ λαμαρινα ηταν απιστευτα δυνατο. αμα θές να ρωτησω που στραντζαρανε το κουτι αυτο (το παραγγειλα στο αφεντικό και μου το εφερε ετοιμο) ( περιστερι κάπου) και απο ότι θυμαμαι το πλήρωσε κοντα στα 30 μαζι με λαμαρινα και καπάκι.



Παύλο  ρώτησε  και  πες  μου  έτσι  κι  αλλιώς  γυρνάω  όλη  την  Αθήνα  λόγω  δουλειάς.

Δημήτρη  (μαστρο τζεπέτο)  τον  Παπαθέου  τον  γνωρίζω  καλά  και  ήμουν  ένας  απο  τους  καλλιτερους  πελάτες  του  το  παλιό  καλό  καιρό  τα  κουτία  του  δεν  κάνουν  λόγω  βάρους  του  μ/τ  αλλά  και  πρέπει  να  είναι  άμεσα  επισκέψιμο  θα  είναι  κατα  κάποιο  τρόπο  πλατφόρμα  πειραματισμών.

----------


## selectronic

Θα υπάρχουν και Καλλιθέα μεριά μαγαζιά, αλλά αν δεν ξέρεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος που είναι, κατέβα μία μέρα Πειραιά μεριά, φύλλο λαμαρίνα/αλουμίνιο/inox θα βρεις πχ απέναντι από την Διοίκηση της Πυροσβεστικής και μετά Αιγάλεω/Αιτωλικού χαμηλά ψάξε για στράτζα (δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω κάποιο μαγαζί δυστυχώς), και θα την κάνεις την δουλειά σε μισό πρωινό.

Απλά κοίτα να έχεις *έτοιμο* σε χαρτί ένα σχέδιο με διαστάσεις, μην ψάχνεις εκείνη την στιγμή πως θα το κάνεις το κουτί.

----------

Gaou (09-03-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παύλο  ρώτησε  και  πες  μου  έτσι  κι  αλλιώς  γυρνάω  όλη  την  Αθήνα  λόγω  δουλειάς.
> 
> Δημήτρη  (μαστρο τζεπέτο)  τον  Παπαθέου  τον  γνωρίζω  καλά  και  ήμουν  ένας  απο  τους  καλλιτερους  πελάτες  του  το  παλιό  καλό  καιρό  τα  κουτία  του  δεν  κάνουν  λόγω  βάρους  του  μ/τ  αλλά  και  πρέπει  να  είναι  άμεσα  επισκέψιμο  θα  είναι  κατα  κάποιο  τρόπο  πλατφόρμα  πειραματισμών.



Είναι τυπικά φτιαγμένα με 2 Πι , άρα επισκέψιμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρει τον θεματοθέτη να το κάνει ο ίδιος ? . Υπάρχει και η τεχνική της "ψευτοστράντζας" που αρκετοί ίσως να διαφωνήσουν .
Πρώτα ένα βίντεο με το τι εννοούμε ψευτοστράντζα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOZpMyK0X1o
Γίνεται πρώτα κοπή της λαμαρίνας στο μισό του πάχους κάθετα + 2 περάσματα με τον τροχό υπό γωνία δεξιά και αριστερά , και κατόπιν λυγίζει και με το χέρι και ποντάρεται εσωτερικά .
Εγώ ο φουκαριάρης πως έφτιαξα σόμπα πελλετ χωρίς στράντζα ? (κουβούκλιο / πόρτα / δεξαμενή καυσίμου πέλλετ / μοτέρ σαλίγκαρο ΄) όλα με το χέρι .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOgStpSmHQo

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Θα υπάρχουν και Καλλιθέα μεριά μαγαζιά, αλλά αν δεν ξέρεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος που είναι, κατέβα μία μέρα Πειραιά μεριά, φύλλο λαμαρίνα/αλουμίνιο/inox θα βρεις πχ απέναντι από την Διοίκηση της Πυροσβεστικής και μετά Αιγάλεω/Αιτωλικού χαμηλά ψάξε για στράτζα (δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω κάποιο μαγαζί δυστυχώς), και θα την κάνεις την δουλειά σε μισό πρωινό.
> 
> Απλά κοίτα να έχεις *έτοιμο* σε χαρτί ένα σχέδιο με διαστάσεις, μην ψάχνεις εκείνη την στιγμή πως θα το κάνεις το κουτί.



 Εχω  ψάξει  στη  καλλιθέα  αλλά  δεν  έχω  βρεί  μηχανουργέιο  γιά άλλες  σχετικές  δουλειές  θυμάμαι  πριν  15  χρόνια  περίπου  χρειαζόμουν  μια  πλάτη  αλουμινίου  να  βάλω  σ΄ένα  μέρος  ενός  rack  (είχαν  μαζέψει  τα  καλώδια  κεντρικής  κεραίας  εκεί  και  ήθελα  πλάτη  να  βάλω  ενισχυτές  πολυδιακόπτες  κ.λ.π.),  είχα  πάει  στο  Πειραιά  κάπου  κοντά  στο  παπαστρατο  είχα  αγορασει  το  αλουμίνιο  και  μου  το  είχε  κόψει  στις  διαστάσεις  που  ήθελα.

----------


## Gaou

θα ρωτήσω αυριο αλλα οπου πάς και δεις στράντζα μπαινεις μέσα και κάνεις δουλεια. πειραια εγώ καθε φορά που κατεβαινω χαζευώ με τα μηχανουργεια και να φανταστεις δεν ξέρω τα κατατοπια . απλα σημαντικό αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιάννης . εχε ένα χαρτάκι μαζι σου για να μην τους ζαλιζεις και πολύ γιατι οι ελληνες τα έχουμε λιγο βαρια και αμα πρηστουν μας πειράζουν *και* στο στομάχι και δεν μπορούμε να κανουμε δουλεια. εγω θα σου ελεγα να μην παρεις λαμαρινα αλλα να πάρεις απο εκει που πάς και εχει στράντζα να παρει ο ανθρωπος κανενα φραγκο παραπάνω. ολοι τους εχουν λαμαρινες μεσα.
πολλα σιδεραδικα εχουν βαλει και πλασματα μεσα ( οχι γυναικεια αν και θα ηθελα να παρεξηγηθω) οποτε σου κάνουν και τρυπούλες και σχήματα πολυ φθηνα . 
νικο δεν ειμαστε τοσο ανετοι για αλουμινια, γαλβανισμενη ειναι το κουτι.

----------


## stam1982

Μακη αν σε βγαλει ο δρομος σου ρωτα στο γελαδακη στον Αγιο Δημητριο.

----------


## nick1974

Μακη κατεβαινεις Πειραια, πας Αιτωλικου στο Ρεντα παιρνεις το αλουμινιο (η χαλκο η οτι αλλο θες) και μετα σε οποιο μαγαζι στη Δραγατσανιου η στη Μαυρομηχαλη η στην Καστορος, η στην Πολυδευκους μπεις στο φτιαχνουν (ολα αυτα ειναι γυρω γυρω)

----------


## Gaou

Μονής Δαμαστας και Τεγέας στο Περιστερι ειναι αυτός που είπα.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

----------

